# What to do when out of work?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a couple ventures that aren't even remotely electrically related.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

beer is good. and fishing.
and travel is always fun.

oh, I bet you meant to *make* money!
that's tougher.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm one of those people that needs to work. I can't imagine retiring unless I have millions to party with.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You need a sugar mama!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was laid off last February and had two months of snowmobiling every day followed by a summer of fishing and going to the shooting range daily. I have been back to work for a few weeks now. Hang in there, It was the first time I was out of work since I was 12 years old and I am 48.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

on a serious note...
use this time to learn something you always wanted to. 
whether it is work related or personal doesn't rally matter. 

be careful to NOT spend any more than you have to 
but still keep busy and stay (or get) in shape. 

take a course at the community college or the Y
volunteer to help somewhere.

a little bit of each of those or just pick one
don't think it really matters but if you ever find yourself at the store listening to the hens yammer on about Oprah and you're able to correct them on some point... you've been in the house too long.

plan a road trip?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Go on vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I have a profession, but I am not allowed to use it. I don't think the union would care very much at this point if I did some resi sidework, but it's risky not having a license and it would also be putting out the smaller contractors.



"Risky" is an understatement.
Read some of the Minutes from the NJ Board of Examiners of Electrical Contractors:
Minutes


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> "Risky" is an understatement.
> Read some of the Minutes from the NJ Board of Examiners of Electrical Contractors:
> Minutes


That's a lot of reading. I assume it entails some people getting caught doing work without a license? 

I think there is a whole debate on that notion. What percentage of people who do unlicensed work actually get caught? And when those people get caught, how much do they get fined? I've heard $2,500 from people before, but even at that amount, you are still ahead of the game if you did $5K or $10K in cash that year.

Like I said, I don't plan on doing it, but it's an interesting topic.

Edited to add:

This reminds me about a guy I used to work with about 13 years ago. He worked up by me but he lived down in Toms River. He said that he always ran thru the toll booths on the Parkway, he never paid them. This was back before they all had cameras, the only way to catch you was if a Trooper was watching. The ticket was about $40 and he said he averaged about 5 of those per year. That seemed like a lot until he added up the tolls that he didn't pay which was over $500 per year.

The criminal mind :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's a lot of reading. I assume it entails some people getting caught doing work without a license?


You got something better to do?





HackWork said:


> I think there is a whole debate on that notion. What percentage of people who do unlicensed work actually get caught? And when those people get caught, how much do they get fined? I've heard $2,500 from people before, but even at that amount, you are still ahead of the game if you did $5K or $10K in cash that year.
> 
> Like I said, I don't plan on doing it, but it's an interesting topic.



The % that is caught is irrelevant, what is relevant is what you will do if you are caught.
"Playing" electrical contractor is a 4th degree felony.
Now if you are caught, that 5 or 10k you "thought" you made...well the IRS is probably going to have their hand in your cookie jar now.
It's a big ol' can of worms.

The reward is probably better by taking $500 to AC every 2 weeks.


Why don't you use this time to pursue getting your electrical license?
You never know when actually having one in your possession will come in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Why don't you use this time to pursue getting your electrical license?
> You never know when actually having one in your possession will come in handy :thumbsup:


I plan on it, but I am having trouble getting some of the contractors I previously worked for to play ball.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I plan on it, but I am having trouble getting some of the contractors I previously worked for to play ball.


Did you save your pay stubs and/or W-2's ?

You DON'T need the ECs signature if you have them :thumbsup:

I went through this with one EC who kept blowing my request off.

1 or 100 won't make a difference if you have other documentation.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Did you save your pay stubs and/or W-2's ?
> 
> You DON'T need the ECs signature if you have them :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately I did not save pay stubs, but I have W2's and the paperwork that the hall gives us at the end of the year showing the money from the contractors and where it went. Will that help?

I heard in years past that just being a graduate of the IBEW apprenticeship course was enough to prove your experience, seems reasonable since the requirements are similar.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Unfortunately I did not save pay stubs, but I have W2's and the paperwork that the hall gives us at the end of the year showing the money from the contractors and where it went. Will that help?



I do NOT sit on the Board and can only offer my experience and "opinion".

It might ~ it's not like that would cause any damage.



HackWork said:


> I heard in years past that just being a graduate of the IBEW apprenticeship course was enough to prove your experience, seems reasonable since the requirements are similar.


Similar....but not the same.
The Board wants to be sure the applicant has actual field experience [OJT] and didn't just drive materials to job sites for 4+ years.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Celtic said:


> The Board wants to be sure the applicant has actual field experience [OJT] and didn't just drive materials to job sites for 4+ years.



+1

I'll add this as well,

Unless you have schooling that the union would put you through or some type of vocational program under your belt, the board will most likely deny your first request to test. They did it to me and a few others I know as well. If this happens do not get discouraged. I, for instance, merely had to write a more detailed letter in regards to my experience in the field. Apparently once the board can visualize that you have a large amount of OJT by the way you write your work experience essay, they are a bit more lenient in their decision as far as letting you test, there are members of the board who have years in the field, if you write about things only someone in the field would know, it seems they get the point.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Unless you have schooling that the union would put you through or some type of vocational program under your belt, the board will most likely deny your first request to test. They did it to me and a few others I know as well. If this happens do not get discouraged. I, for instance, merely had to write a more detailed letter in regards to my experience in the field. Apparently once the board can visualize that you have a large amount of OJT by the way you write your work experience essay, they are a bit more lenient in their decision as far as letting you test, there are members of the board who have years in the field, if you write about things only someone in the field would know, it seems they get the point.


They knew nothing of my schooling when I applied ~ and I was allowed to test the 1st time.

...but I had "inside" information [this was in the days before the internet] :sneaky2:


A friend of mine tested the year before ...his first application was DENIED.
The reason?
Basically, his "essay" of job experience wasn't detailed/long enough. 

His loss was my gain :thumbsup:


...but now with the internet, people talk too much :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> After a long time with a good contractor I was finally let go a few weeks ago. Now I have a nice long wait on the list before going back out to work. It was nice at the beginning, just relaxing and lounging around which was long overdue since I don't normally take vacations. Then I did a lot of work around the house, that worked out well because I would have ended up paying someone else to do it if I were working. But now I am getting bored. I have hobbies and things I would like to do, but most of them cost money and I really don't want to be spending when I don't have an income. I wish goofing around on internet forums paid cash :thumbup:
> 
> I have state unemployment insurance to pay the bills, this is the first time I've used it in 13 years so I don't mind getting some of my money back. However, that's only $584 plus the $25 from the fed. per week, which is a lot less than normal NJ income. I'm single and my house is paid off so I can make the bills, but not by much, and anything else comes out of savings.
> 
> ...


His first thread.
I miss him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> His first thread.
> I miss him.


Far from it. HackWork was at least my 5th or 6th username. It's just one that I kept going back to. I'm not sure what my first one was, but it was in early 2007.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'd recommend forming a RE investment partnership for the exclusive purpose of re-habbing run-down properties -- which are ALWAYS somewhere nearby. ( exception: Gulf States )

This is Trump's basic game. 

The IBEW will never object to you working on your OWN properties. 

I'd focus on commercial properties that appeal to dentists, doctors... shun any property oriented towards retail sales... conversions of homes to offices can pay off big. 

( Placerville and Sacramento are loaded with such 'turn-overs.' Look for old, large homes not all too far from the state capitol or the courthouse. 

Also look for OLD homes near medical complexes that can be flipped into dental// medical use.

Old homes near universities can also pay off, as academe has no-end of money to burn.

The rest of the economy is basically screwed -- unless Trump is president. )

Plan B would be to enter the sales arena. You have the gift of both gab and a touch of arrogance. That's a winning combo in the sales game. If successful, you'll never put your belt on -- except to relax.

Plan B1 is selling tools to our trade via YouTube, as a combo-salesman. This may involve some travel.

I could go on -- and on -- and on.

But, you know that.

BTW, you can make $0.02 per post at ET.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> BTW, you can make $0.02 per post at ET.


You're getting screwed. I've been making a nickel per post for years now.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> You're getting screwed. I've been making a nickel per post for years now.


You get paid for content.

:notworthy:


----------

